# help



## alchemy (Mar 23, 2016)

Could anyone tell me please, how long do I have to stay out of Australia on the leave every 90 days visa. I have a twelve month visa with trips planned for out of country but just a little vague on how long before I could enter Australia again. Is it just a case of trip to Bali (for example) stay one night and legal to come back in. Appreciate any help.....Many thanks.


----------



## sugarush (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think there is certain time period before you can enter Australia again. My friend once had a visa run to Fiji for a 3 days vacation. I myself have never had the urge to do visa run because each time I entered Aus under tourist visa, I always came back to my home country once my holiday is over.


----------



## alchemy (Mar 23, 2016)

many thanks


----------

